# Runflats...tire bulge...po'ed



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I swapped the tires on my 06 330i because I hated the RFTs. I keep telling myself to do the same with my RFTs on the 07 Cooper S. Well last night I hit a vicious pothole and now I have the infamous RFT bulge. 

Sorry had to vent. I hate RFTs so much but I didn't want to blow $400-500 on a new set of tires right now.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


>




I'm still running the stock 16" Bridge Spokes with RFT all-season POSs on mine... will use them as winter wheels until the tread's gone.

Picked up a set of 17" Enkei RP-03s with F1 GSD3s on 'em... can't wait to put 'em on in a week or two. Also bought the ContiComfortKit compressor with (defeatable) integrated goo squirter, and a dynaplug kit.

I mourn the passing of the age of spare tires being a standard accessory.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I still don't know if I bent the rim but I have a feeling that happened too.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

bummer dude. I just swapped out the RFT's on my 06 330i. Went with the Michelin PS2's. Love em too! I've got 14.8K miles on my MINI, and plan to swapout the RFT's when it hits 20K. Probably go with the Dunlop SP Sport Maxx since I want to keep my tires at the 205 45/17's. (I have the stock R98 wheel set). Otherwise, I'd probably go with the GSD3's, (but they only offer it in 215 45/17, not 205's). I can shed a pound per wheel with the Sport Maxx.... 

Friggin bubbles.... RFT's...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Slapped on real tires and the Cooper S feels so much better. Swapping out the rims will probably help even more.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Best deal, IMHO, in the world is the tire insurance when you buy/lease a new MINI.
$495 for 4 years. One RFT costs nearly that. I lost on RFT on my 5er under 1000 mi, replacement installed just over $500.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

mullman said:


> Best deal, IMHO, in the world is the tire insurance when you buy/lease a new MINI.
> $495 for 4 years. One RFT costs nearly that. I lost on RFT on my 5er under 1000 mi, replacement installed just over $500.


Or just get real tires and you'll get a smoother ride, better handling and cheap repair/replacement cost.


----------



## NJREDZ06 (Mar 31, 2008)

Runflats from my Bimmers and Mini are all in my shed. 

I got Yokohamas on all of them - non RFT ofcourse.
Handling is greatly improved.

On my Mini I managed 3 bubbles in as many tires in 2 yrs.


----------

